# Finally I finished the Parenthesis Fuzz



## JetFixxxer (Sep 20, 2019)

After being lead to water and water splashed in my face.  It's working as it should.  

I use adhesive backed clear labels and really not a fan of them.  If you don't apply it correctly you can't adjust it to align it like you can water slides.  I also found an inkjet prints very thin and becomes transparent once you remove the backing of the label.


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Sep 20, 2019)

So glad you got it to work! I love the look of it. It looks like a WWII relic.


----------



## Barry (Sep 20, 2019)

Good looking build


----------



## chongmagic (Sep 21, 2019)

Looks great, love the look,


----------

